# Er kommt noch. ("noch", futuro)



## davlar

Hola muy buenas a todos.

Mi pregunta está enfocada a el uso de "noch" como adverbio temporal indicando idea de futuro. Ejemplos:

- Er kommt noch. (Él va a venir.)
- Isst du das noch auf? (¿Te vas a acabar eso?)

Me he aprendido este uso de "noch" como "ir a..." (estructura muy típica en inglés) pero no he podido encontrar nada de documentación donde realmente se explique que esto es así. 
Agradecería profundamente, si alguien pudiera por favor citar alguna referencia de consulta al respecto o pudiera explicar este uso, a mi modo de ver tan característico, de la partícula modal "noch". Muchas gracias.


Un saludo.


davlar


----------



## susanainboqueixon

¿Algo como éso?
Duden | noch | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft

Saludos,
Susana


----------



## Peterdg

En mi opinión, puedes traducirlo con "todavía" o "aún".

"Er kommt noch"  ~= "Todavía viene" o "todavía/aún va a venir".
"Isst du das noch auf?" ~= "¿Todavía/aún vas a acabar eso?".


----------



## davlar

Buscaba algún artículo o explicación gramatical más concreta donde se citara este uso del "noch", más allá de tener que leerme el Duden que aún es un poco tedioso para mí...No obstante muchas gracias Susana.

Peterdg, siempre fue mi primera opción la de usar la traducción literal, pero me "chirría" un poco. Gracias por tomarte la molestia no obstante.

A ver si alguien más puede hacer algún aporte.

Un saludo,


davlar


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Pues, debí malentender. 
He encontrado eso en "Duden Die Grammatik", 1998, p.369: "Einige Adverbien können zwar auch zeitlich interpretiert werden, drücken aber keine Zeitverhältnisse im strengen Sinne aus. Mit Adverbien wie _schon_, _bereits_ und _noch_ werden Zeitbewertungen vorgenommen:
[...] Er kommt _noch_ (= später als vereinbart, erwartet)."
¿Y ese ejemplo no corresponde a "Aún va a venir", como dijo Peterdg?


----------



## davlar

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta Susana.
Creo que estás traduciendo la frase justo como indicaba yo en mi primer hilo, es decir, utilizando la construcción "ir a..." que no es más que un presente continuo: "Él va a venir". Lo que yo dije fue que no me suena bien el incorporar el "aún", sobre todo en la frase del segundo ejemplo: "¿Todavía vas a acabar eso?" Por lo menos a mí no me suena bien en español.
Te agradezco de corazón el apunte sobre el Duden, simplemente lo que quería decir es que buscaba una explicación en español o en inglés. Leerme el Duden siempre me resulta laborioso porque mi nivel de alemán es todavía muy pobre como para entender los conceptos que ahí se tratan. Reitero mi agradecimiento no obstante.

Un abrazo enorme.

davlar


----------



## Peterdg

davlar said:


> "¿Todavía vas a acabar eso?" Por lo menos a mí no me suena bien en español.


A mí no me suena mal, pero eso no importa. El objetivo de mi aporte era aclarar lo que significa el "noch" en alemán en la frase. Que no se utilice así en español (o, en tu idiolecto) no importa; se utiliza así en alemán y eso es lo que importa. Lo dije para que entiendieses la estructura de la frase en alemán.


----------



## Alemanita

davlar said:


> Agradecería profundamente, si alguien pudiera por favor citar alguna referencia de consulta al respecto o pudiera explicar este uso, a mi modo de ver tan característico, de la partícula modal "noch". Muchas gracias.





susanainboqueixon said:


> ¿Algo como éso?
> *noch
> b. drückt aus, dass etwas nach der Überzeugung des Sprechers, der Sprecherin (zu einem unbestimmten Zeitpunkt) in der Zukunft eintreten wird; irgendwann später einmal, zu gegebener Zeit; schließlich*
> *Beispiel*
> *er wird noch kommen*





davlar said:


> Buscaba algún artículo o explicación gramatical más concreta donde se citara este uso del "noch", más allá de tener que leerme el Duden que aún es un poco tedioso para mí...




Dado que te resulta tedioso leerte el Duden, aquí te traduzco los tres renglones que te indicó susana:
expresa que según la convicción del/de la hablante, algo acontecerá o tendrá lugar en el futuro (indefinido); en algún momento del futuro, a su tiempo; finalmente.
Ejemplo: aún vendrá



Peterdg said:


> En mi opinión, puedes traducirlo con "todavía" o "aún".
> "Er kommt noch"  ~= "Todavía viene" o "todavía/aún va a venir".



También en la mía.
En mi opinión hay una difencia, en ambos idiomas, entre: "er wird kommen" - 'vendrá' y "er wird noch kommen"- 'aún vendrá'.

Pero como muchísimas cosas, todo depende del contexto.
Un saludo.


----------



## davlar

Gracias Alemanita.

¿Podrías por favor explicar qué diferencias o matices ves tú en ambos idiomas entre "vendrá" y "aún vendrá"?

Muchas gracias.


davlar


----------



## davlar

Hola, muy buenas a todos.

Al respecto de este tema, me gustaría hacer una consulta sobre este tema.
El presente en aleman, según creo, puede lógicamente usarse para expresar una acción presente, pero también para expresar una acción que va a suceder en futuro cercano. Mi pregunta es si el matiz para indicar que es presente con idea de futuro, pudiera estar en el uso de la partícula "noch". Me explico con dos ejemplos. Las frases en español:
- ¿Qué haces?
- ¿Qué vas a hacer? (futuro cercano)

Traducidas respectivamente:

- Was machst du?
- Was machst du noch?

De ser esto así, ¿podría alguien añadir algún otro ejemplo?


Muchas gracias.

davlar


----------



## davlar

¿Podría alguien ayudarme por favor?
Simplemente preguntaba que, como creo que el presente en alemán puede usarse tanto para el presente simple como para el "presente con idea de futuro" (estructuras del tipo "ir a..."), si es el uso de la partícula "noch" lo que hace que una frase en presente en alemán tenga idea de futuro.

Muchas gracias.


davlar.


----------



## Alemanita

davlar said:


> si es el uso de la partícula "noch" lo que hace que una frase en presente en alemán tenga idea de futuro.


No exclusivamente.
Tanto la frase:
*Er kommt.*
como la frase
*Er kommt noch.*
según el contexto, expresan una idea de futuro.

Algunos ejemplos:

Pregunta: Wann kommt Hans?
Respuesta A: Er kommt heute / morgen / am Wochenende / nächstes Jahr. (Enunciados neutros, información y nada más.)
Respuesta B: Er kommt heute noch. (Indica que no será más tarde que hoy, viene hoy mismo, no mañana).
Lo mismo con Respuesta C: Er kommt noch vor Ende 2018 (una fecha que está bastante en el futuro, de todas maneras, no llegará después de finales del 2018).


----------



## davlar

Muchas gracias Alemanita, pero sigo si entender el matiz. Me está volviendo un poco loco la partícula noch.

En un restaurante, una camarera el otro día nos miró a mi novia y a mí y nos dijo: "Kommt noch". Como que la comida ya venía, pero no encuentro la manera de traducirlo al español de manera que pueda usarlo en otro contexto. Ya sé que "noch" es "todavía" pero intento traducirlo así y carece de lógica...es frustrante.

davlar


----------



## Alemanita

davlar said:


> Muchas gracias Alemanita, pero sigo si entender el matiz. Me está volviendo un poco loco la partícula noch.
> 
> (...)es frustrante.
> 
> davlar


Lo siento.
Quizás algún buen profesor pueda ayudarte.


----------



## Tonerl

davlar said:


> Como que la comida ya venía, pero no encuentro la manera de traducirlo al español de manera que pueda usarlo en otro contexto



*Das Essen/die Nachspeise kommt noch (wird bald kommen)*
la comida/el postre está por llegar 

*Herr Ober, wir warten schon eine geraume Zeit auf das Essen*
Camarero, ya va para rato que estamos esperando la comida
*Geduld bitte, das kommt (schon) noch *
Paciencia por favor, (la comida) ya está por llegar 

*zu alledem kommt noch, dass ... *
y a todo esto se añade además que... 
*kommt noch etwas hinzu? *
desea algo más?
*so weit kommt's noch! *
hasta ahí podíamos llegar!
*da kommt noch etwas hinterher*
ya verás lo que te espera

Espero haberte podido ayudar sin ser un "buen profesor" !?


----------



## davlar

Muchisimas gracias Tonerl. Sin abusar mucho de tu confianza...¿podrías facilitar por favor algún ejemplo similar a las tres primeras frases que indicas, pero con otro verbo que no sea kommen?
Me pregunto si se podría usar "noch" para decir que un avión "está por aterrizar", si las notas del último examen "están por salir", etc...

Muchas gracias.


davlar


----------



## Tonerl

*Das Flugzeug ist „noch“ nicht gelandet*
El avion está por aterrizar  

*„noch“ nicht fertig sein *
estar por hacerse 

*„noch“ nichts gegessen haben *
estar por esta cruz de Dios (no haber comido) 

*„noch“ zu tun sein*
estar por hacer 

*es ist „noch“ viel zu tun *
está todo por hacer 

*„noch“ nicht verheiratet sein *
estar por casar etc...

Saludos


----------



## davlar

Muchas gracias Tonerl.

davlar


----------



## Floridsdorfer

No he alcanzado a leer todos los ejemplos que pusieron, pero en los casos que respectan al futuro por lo general *no *hay que traducir "noch" ni con "todavía" ni con "aún".
Si buscamos "todavía" o su equivalente "aún" en el RAE vemos que no hay huella de semejante uso en el futuro.
El "todavía" o el "aún" sí se usan *cuando una acción ha empezado en un tiempo anterior y dura hasta un momento determinado*, como dice la RAE en la primera acepción de "todavía" (a la que remite "aún"):
1. adv Hasta un momento determinado desde tiempo anterior. 
O sea, se usa en frases como "er schläft noch" (está durmiendo (duerme) todavía/todavía duerme (está durmiendo) ) o en la negación "er ist noch nicht angekommen" (todavía/aún no ha llegado (en la Argentina, y no sé si en otros países también, "no llegó").

En los casos donde no haya una acción que ya empezó en el pasado una traducción de "noch" con "todavía" o "aún" no es correcta en español y suena a traducción literal muy "alemana". Frases como "todavía va a venir" o "¿todavía vas a acabar eso?" por supuesto no les suenan bien a los nativos, porque sencillamente no se dicen en español.
Pero esto no es lo más importante, hay muchísimas cosas que no se dicen y que son correctas aunque la gente no lo crea, pero es que en este caso ni siquiera lo son, son incorrectas.
Diferente sería el caso de una frase como "¿comes (vas a comer) todavía (de eso)?" o "¿todavía lo vas a comer (lo comes)?". Esta sí que es correcta y suena natural, porque en este caso la acción de comer algo ya ha empezado y justamente preguntamos _si va a durar todavía_.
También puede usarse, en frases negativas, si queremos enfatizar el hecho de que una acción se está retrasando más de lo esperado, por ejemplo si decimos "todavía no llega..." (er/sie kommt noch nicht...) esperando que llegue, o sea,_ la acción de no llegar sigue todavía_.

A menudo no es posible traducir todas las partículas o muletillas del alemán al español ni al revés, por supuesto.
En muchísimos casos se dejan sin traducir porque no hay equivalente, como es normal entre idiomas diferentes y ni siquiera de la misma familia.

Sin embargo, en estos casos el "noch" sí puede traducirse con "ya".
"Er kommt noch" en español se dice simplemente "va a venir"/"vendrá" o, tal vez aún más común, "ya va a venir"/"ya vendrá", no "va a venir todavía" ni mucho menos "va a venir aún".
También aquí nos valemos de la Real Academia, siendo la cuarta acepción de *ya* la que sigue:
4. adv. En tiempo u ocasión futuros.

Y cabe añadir que acá en Austria más que "noch", en estos ejemplos y otros parecidos, se usa precisamente..."schon", o sea "ya".
No sé si esto se estila en Alemania. Puede ser regionalmente, ya que muchísimos modismos de Austria existen en alguna región de Alemania, ya sea Baviera u otra.
Esto es, acá es pan de cada día decir y oír "er kommt (bzw. "kummt") scho'", "das Essen kommt schon", etc. etc.

Diría que el "passt scho'" es un signo distintivo del habla de Austria, una marca registrada tanto como "ciao baba", "Grüß Gott" o "bussi" (y por lo menos estos últimos dos son muy comunes en Baviera también)


----------



## davlar

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta Floridsdorfer. Me ha gustado mucho tu explicación. Es por cierto muy instructiva.
Solo me gustaría hacerte el apunte, de que busco una traducción de "noch" en frases como "Er kommt noch", para poder aprender a usar esta partícula cuando su traducción no sea la de "todavía" o "aún".

Solo una pregunta más si me permites. Si estoy hablando con una persona, imagina la situación, y acabamos por ejemplo de almorzar y yo quisiera preguntarle sobre lo que va hacer inmediatamente después de que nos levantemos (¿Qué vas a hacer?). ¿Sería correcto decirle "Was machst du noch?"?

Muchas gracias.

davlar


----------



## Floridsdorfer

Hola, sí, lo entendí, por eso escribí que justamente en estos casos la traducción no puede ser "todavía" ni "aún", ya que "todavía viene / va a venir" en español no se dice y "aún viene" mucho menos.
Sin embargo, aquí sí se suele utilizar el "ya" haciendo referencia al futuro, "ya viene / va a venir".
Así que, antes que nada, diría que puedes utilizar el "noch" refiriéndote al futuro en aquellos casos en los que en español se suele o se puede usar el "ya".

Sin embargo, es verdad que en alemán podemos utilizar el "noch" también en preguntas, donde en español generalmente no se utilizaría el "ya", a no ser de que la pregunta sea retórica (algo como "ya vas a venir, ¿no?, donde sin embargo el "ya" correspondería al "doch" alemán, "du wirst doch kommen, oder?").
Así que, pasando a tu frase, sí, en alemán es muy habitual decir  "was machst du noch?", "was machst du noch heute?", y otras por el estilo, mientras que en este caso en español, como escribes, lo más normal es usar el futuro sin alguna partícula, "¿Qué vas a hacer (hoy)?".

No obtrante, este uso es muy usual en alemán ya que en este idioma se utilizan muchas muletillas que en muchos casos en español o en otros idiomas simplemente se dejarían intraducidas, como "noch, schon, ja, mal, eh,...etc.).

Saludos


----------



## paraforwr

Una consulta, ya que encontré este hilo.

¿Este noch a qué sentido correspondería? ¿Está asociado con el "lass" anterior? ¿O con el nur que aparece en la segunda línea? ¿O con lo que viene inmediatamente después, "in Glut des Kampfes")?

Porque si es con el primero, entonces supongo que se traduciría más o menos así "deja además/también" (como diciendo que aún tiene otra petición que hacer, considerando el Lass de la línea anterior), pero si es lo último, sería esto: "Deja (o deja que), INCLUSO EN EL ARDOR DE LA LUCHA"

-------------------------------
Ich liebe dich mit deinem Glück und Harme;

Und wenn du mich vernichten musst,

Entreiße ich mich Deinem Arme,

Wie Freund reißt sich von Freundesbrust.


Mit ganzer Kraft umfaß ich Dich!

Laß Deine Flammen mich entzünden,

Laß *noch* in Glut des Kampfes mich

Dein Rätsel tiefer nur ergründen.


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Este "noch" está asociado con "in Glut des Kampfes". Sería algo como "Déjame, hasta/incluso en el ardor de la lucha, indagar en tu enigma aún más profundamente."

Saludos,
Susana


----------



## Tonerl

_*Text von 1866 :*_
Mit ganzer Kraft umfaß ich Dich!
Laß Deine Flammen mich entzünden,
Laß *noch* in Glut des Kampfes mich
Dein Rätsel tiefer nur ergründen.

*Für Deutschlernende: *
Mit ganzer Kraft umfa*ss* ich dich! 
La*ss* deine Flammen mich entzünden, 
(la*ss)* *mich* *noch* *in der Glut *des Kampfes, 
dein Rätsel tiefer nur ergründen. 

Saludos


----------



## paraforwr

¡Gracias a los dos!


----------

